# Le Cordon Bleu Paris



## katilica (Jul 13, 2009)

I was looking at the website for the Paris location and noticed that they did not list any payment options in the application section. The site stated that they would send me various options *after* I made the 1500 Euro deposit and was accepted. If anyone has attended the school, can you take out loans to cover the $40-50-something thousand dollars tuition cost? I doubt that FAFSA grants would be accepted in a foreign institute such as Le cordon Bleu. Are there other options? Also, i am 17 going on 18.This would probably affect my loan situation. i _have_ done my research and was actually against Le cordon Bleu for about 2 years, but i was planning to spend an year in france as an Au Pair and figured i might as well get my culinary education there instead. Any information regarding this subject will be very much appreciated. Also, i am not interested in info on American schools with the name Cordon Bleu on them, or the cons of attending the school.:talk: 
Anyways, thanks in advance.


----------



## dgcooks (Mar 20, 2009)

I attended LCB-Paris, and I don't think it is very easy to get loans to go there. However, you can work as an assistant and earn money to help with tuition that way. Good luck.


----------



## goalkeeperjack (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea I'm only 15 and am considering going to school there.  For anyone who has graduated after graduation was it easy to find a job coming from such a respected school?  I enjoy cooking so much but am not sure what kind of career it could offer.  Regardless I plan on attending but don't want to graduate and have no where to go in life.


----------

